# route to Italian citizenship



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone have experience of this?

I think it requires five years continuous residency in the country. Are there any other requirements? 

I am planning to move to Italy (Sicily) in the autumn 2020 and seek work as an EFL teacher initially, but my long-term aim is to retire and seek citizenship.

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You mean naturalization? It depends on your status. 

https://conslondra.esteri.it/consol...ittadinanza/cittadinanzanaturalizzazione.html

Between three and ten years depending on which group you fall into


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, Nick.

Do you know what is considered a "reddito sufficiente"?

And what is meant by "adottati" in "...stranieri maggiorenni adottati da cittadini italiani"?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The income level isn't very high from what I know. I think similar to the residency number.

The other question is about adoption.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

so about €10,000 pa?

Yes, i know that, I speak Italian. Just intrigued by the idea of old people being "adopted" by Italian citizens!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think closer to 6 or 7K


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! So looks like 10 years then?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Just to note, and for anyone that follows this later. There is a click point top right for the English version.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The problem is, you must be in Italy *legally* for the required period of time.

Unless you are independently wealthy, you will need to work. And, in order to work, you will need a work visa or, at the very least, a very long-term student visa (which will allow you to work up to 20 hours per week).

The student visa would probably be a waste because it is unlikely you would be able to extend it long enough to meet the residency requirement for naturalization. Work visas, on the other hand, are very difficult to obtain for anyone other than highly skilled professionals. And, they are of limited duration; being able to maintain an uninterrupted work visa for the required period of time would be no small feat.

A student visa for a full course load at university level leading to a Bachelor's or higher degree can *sometimes* be converted to a work visa upon graduation, but this is not a guaranteed outcome.

Back to the "independently wealthy" option, even this requires a long-term visa - typically an Elective Residency or "ER" visa. And I'm not sure living in Italy on an ER visa can count towards the residency requirements for naturalization. You would need to research that with an Italian attorney to be certain.

Do you have any Italian blood? At all? If so, citizenship jus sanguinis may be an option worth looking into.


----------

